# NA vs Dutch



## Themuleous (9 Dec 2007)

Ive just been giving someone on TFF advice re dutch and NA scape, and it got me to thinking where one style stops and the other one begins.

For example, this is clearly Dutch (to my mind anyway)







And this is NA






But this seems to have elements of both?






And what style would you call this?






Or am I just trying to pigeon hole things to much? 

Sam[/img]


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Dec 2007)

As all fine arts are subjective, yes your pigion holing mate. There are styles that can be defined in their pure form, but as art is subjective and creative , boundries are going to get merged. What matters is a good scape either way. You say Nature Aquarium, I say Iwagumi, see what im saying there! Tomate'Oh, tomato, !

Nice thought though.


----------



## George Farmer (9 Dec 2007)

Dutch has quite clear boundaries.  NA does not.

There's a good post on APC about Dutch style.

Obviously there are cross-overs, but a 'true' Dutch is quite a definite.  

None of the images in this thread I'd consider 'true' Dutch, but they clearly have some Dutch elements.


----------



## Themuleous (9 Dec 2007)

Yeh see what you're saying Graeme thought that might be the case.

George could you post or link to a pic of a true dutch?  just out of curiosity 

cheers guys

Sam


----------



## zig (10 Dec 2007)

True Dutch style tanks do not have any hardscape AFAIK, just plant groupings.


----------



## Jeremy (9 Jan 2008)

So do we have an English style then?


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Jan 2008)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> So do we have an English style then?



It`s very similar to our football style. We go in to competitions convinced we are the best, and that we are going to win it. After a few lack lustre performances we are quickly knocked off our perch and crying in to our beer.  

I have a new scape that will be worth photographing soon, I hope, but it is mostly influenced by the rocks I have and the tank that came twelfth in the Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2007.

I used to look at the Nature Aquarium books a lot  when I first got in to the hobby, but I find myself doing it less and less these days. It would be great to see some real originality come along, but it isn`t happening anywhere at the moment.

Dave.


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Jan 2008)

I think the english style is green glass and black furry leaves judging by the number of posts on it. lol

As in football we seem to have fallen behind and now we need the foreigners to take us back to the top.

Although I see some of you have already caught up with the rest, as always the rest of the team is letting you down thus far. lol

Darn it. lol.  I seem to be in the latter group at the mo. he,he.

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (10 Jan 2008)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> So do we have an English style then?



No.  Not yet, anyway.


----------



## TDI-line (11 Mar 2008)

Sam, where do you find all these lovely pictures?


----------



## nry (11 Mar 2008)

Is that utricularia graminifolia in the first pic as the carpet?  Not jealous in any way, honest!  If it is UG then I have no idea what they did to make it grow like that, simply stunning!


----------



## Themuleous (12 Mar 2008)

Google if memory serves, or perhaps CAU or AGA, cant exactly remember!!

Nice tanks though, hey?

Sam


----------

